# Wie kann man einen Befehl ausführen damit er weiter läuft wenn Putty geschlossen wird



## M. Zink (30. Jan. 2010)

Vor 2-3 Jahren hab ich das öfter schon mal genutzt wenn ich irgendwas laufen lassen hab was ewig gebraucht hat um dann den Putty nicht die ganze Zeit offen zu haben. Nur ist das etwas her und ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich das gemacht hatte. Man kann irgendwie in Putty im SSH eine weitere Session öffnen und dort ein Skript ausführen und diese Session verlassen ohne das diese beendet wird.

Mir geht es darum, dass ich ein backup Skript gefunden habe was so gesehen genau das kann was ich vorher immer in Handarbeit gemacht hab und mich ewig Zeit gekostet hat. Und da meine Cronjobs im Moment nicht funktionieren würd ich nun gern mal das Skript manuell laufen lassen. Hab nur keine Lust den Rechner 10 Stunden an zu lassen dafür.


----------



## Burge (30. Jan. 2010)

screen installieren
neue screen instanz aufmachen befehl dadrin absetzten und fertig.


----------



## M. Zink (30. Jan. 2010)

Genau das wars  ... mit screen ne neue Instanz auf machen und mit Strg+D wieder beenden. Nur wie verlasse ich die Instanz noch mal damit ich Putty zu machen kann so das diese aber weiter läuft? Und wie war das noch damit ich nicht nachher 50 Instanzen offen hab und es nicht merke? 

Sorry für die Fragerei aber ist ewig her das ich das genutzt hab.


----------



## Burge (30. Jan. 2010)

ick nutze es auch nicht mehr aktiv aber glaub mit str n auf die nächste session springen und in dieser dann putty schließen. beim starten dann screen -r oder um die offenen angezeigt zubekommen. 

Aber schaumal manpage wiegesagt ist auch bei mir lange her wußte nur noch das es deine zwecke erfüllt.


----------



## F4RR3LL (3. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von M. Zink:


> Genau das wars  ... mit screen ne neue Instanz auf machen und mit Strg+D wieder beenden. Nur wie verlasse ich die Instanz noch mal damit ich Putty zu machen kann so das diese aber weiter läuft? Und wie war das noch damit ich nicht nachher 50 Instanzen offen hab und es nicht merke?


strg + a + d


----------

